# Izzo has mucus/blood in his poop-off to vet :/



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

I thought this was over but now it's back. Izzo had a little mucus/blood in his stool last weekend. He was acting perfectly fine. Vet gave him a pill to take once a day for 10 days. He was better and now this morning he pooped on the floor and he had a big glob of mucus at the end with flecks of blood (I know, TMI). He doesn't show any signs of illness and hadn't been around other dogs but Cassie, who isn't around other dogs either. They only play in our backyard. I guess I have to take him to the vet so they can run a fecal test and see what's up with my boy. I have no clue. Anyone else have a clue as to what might be going on? I will update later.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Nicole, hope Izzo is ok. Jasper had issues as a puppy and they never turned up to be anything and he grew out of it. If the tests come back negative for worms and Giardia it could just be gastro-intestinal distress. If so ask your vet about a probiotic. Petflora is what they gave me.

http://www.vitalityscience.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=31

feel better Izzo.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thinking of Izzo! Keep us informed.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

It's not TMI for me as I have had two dogs with SIBO, and have tons of experience with mucousy, at times, bloody poops.

My guess is gastoenteritis from a virus. IF the mucousy poops come back occasionally, then I would run a GI panel at TAMU just to make sure it doesn't turn into SIBO (small intestinal bacterial overgrowth), which can then turn into chronic pancreatitis.

If the antibiotic (my guess is they gave Metronizidole(sp)) does work and you don't see the return of mucousy stools in the next year, then great. I am not clear on when the pill was given -- my assumption is that you are still giving it??

I would give small amounts of probiotics for awhile to get the good gut flora back in since antibiotics wipe everything back out. I would say it's ok to give now - 2 hours after a meal when the antibiotic is given. The only time it's not good that I know of to give a probiotic is during an acute attack of panceatitis.

Hope it's nothing and it clears up fast.

Lynn


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Chasza said:


> It's not TMI for me as I have had two dogs with SIBO, and have tons of experience with mucousy, at times, bloody poops.
> 
> My guess is gastoenteritis from a virus. IF the mucousy poops come back occasionally, then I would run a GI panel at TAMU just to make sure it doesn't turn into SIBO (small intestinal bacterial overgrowth), which can then turn into chronic pancreatitis.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what was given to him. not finished with the px yet. I actually had forgotten it for a day or two. I know- horrible dog mama.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Wishing good luck to Izzo!
Carole


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Did Izzo eat anything in your yard? I had that happen with McKenna and a week later Sedona. We couldn't figure out what was going on with them until we spied McKenna pulling a cayenne pepper off the pepper plant (through the chicken wire fencing we'd put up around it to keep them out!) Cayenne pepper plant came out, end of problem!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope all is ok! Not TMI, I've posted things like that before too and it's very scary when you don't know what's causing it. You may want to go to a simple diet for a few days or even skip a meal to give the tummy time to calm down. Chicken and rice is good.

Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Just got back from vet visit and picking up kids from school. My vet ran a fecal and she said that she didn't see anything there that was worrisome. She said to continue the rest of the meds she had given him last Saturday and if it continues we could do another round. She said it could be anything from stress to eating something he shouldn't have. Whew....ok back to life  Thanks for the well wishes! Oh, I also had her check his legs b/c I thought they looked bowed when I bathed him. She checked him out and said there was nothing that concerned her there either. She said sometimes one bone will grow faster than the other then as they grow more (until they are full grown) they will even out. His feet do the easty-westy thing and she said it helps for them to be on a surface with traction such as carpet, walking on the sidewalks or even mud to help them to straighten up. Izzo is petty much on tile and the wood flooring most of the time. Another whew..... get back to life!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Good news!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad to hear Izzo is okay.


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

Is izzo straining at all? We had a similar problem with Cassie last Xmas, and it turned out to be benign polyps in her colon were blocking her movements. She had a colonoscopy, they were able to remove the growths, and she recovered quickly. She was a lot older than Izzo (11).


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

mckennasedona said:


> Did Izzo eat anything in your yard? I had that happen with McKenna and a week later Sedona. We couldn't figure out what was going on with them until we spied McKenna pulling a cayenne pepper off the pepper plant (through the chicken wire fencing we'd put up around it to keep them out!) Cayenne pepper plant came out, end of problem!


Well, he's never out there by himself and we watch him still to make sure he's done what he's supposed to. It's possible he could have eaten anything inside like a leaf that was dragged in from outside, paper, food from the garbage can when someone leaves the pantry open, my other dog's food, anything the kids leave on the floor, who knows. We call him "billy goat" for this reason. We are CONSTANTLY fishing stuff out of his mouth :/


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

cloe's_mom said:


> Is izzo straining at all? We had a similar problem with Cassie last Xmas, and it turned out to be benign polyps in her colon were blocking her movements. She had a colonoscopy, they were able to remove the growths, and she recovered quickly. She was a lot older than Izzo (11).


No, I haven't noticed him straining at all. So sorry about your Cassie


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

Good that he's not straining- just wanted to put it out there in case it could help you or someone else.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Who knew a dog could have a colonoscopy??? I can't wait to tell my husband, he'll feel some solidarity as he's had digestive problems and had so many tests! LOL

Our Murphy is like a billy goat too, we keep expecting to find a table leaning or something only to see that he's eaten a leg off it! He will try to eat ANYTHING!!!

I'm glad Chloe and Izzo are both well!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Skip the treats for awhile, put Izzo on a bland diet (Chicken/Rice). 

I am so glad the stool was clean! Now.....Relax!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hope Izzo feels better!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad the vet doesn't think it is anything serious! Hope Izzo is back to normal soon.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Normal poops this a.m. Hooray! Well, not hooray that they were on my kitchen floor but hooray they were normal!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Mom2Izzo said:


> Normal poops this a.m. Hooray! Well, not hooray that they were on my kitchen floor but hooray they were normal!


Maybe Izzo wanted to make sure you were conveniently able to see that he's getting better.

Gina


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm glad to hear he is better. Izzo is a real cutie pie!


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

That's great news. Congrats!


----------

